# WTB- Abu 6500 CT



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking for a pair of used 6500 CT models. Chrome rocket, blue Yonder, etc. They don't have to match but it's preferred. May be interested in singles if the price is right.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a pair of almost-mint Abu 6500 CS Mags that I could part with (One is an Elite model).


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Those are levelwinds, correct?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Blue Yonder with the V spool and soft power handle.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sent you a couple PMs smooth


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> Those are levelwinds, correct?


Correct


----------

